# Importing bike to sell as parts



## joyce miley (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi guy 
I am moving to Portugal and would like advise or any information regarding taxes or duties I would need to pay 
I want to bring bikes in from America and break them up for parts 
They will not be resold only parts
Thanks inadvance
Graham


----------

